# S-Works E5 / Allez Pro Frame?



## JAM66 (Apr 12, 2003)

Both of these frames use Columbus SLX E5 tubing, whats the the difference between them ? One Lighter?


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

JAM66 said:


> Both of these frames use Columbus SLX E5 tubing, whats the the difference between them ? One Lighter?


That's a good question. The most obvious difference is that the Pro has a carbon seat stay. The tubing in the E5 may be lighter, but Specialized literature doesn't say one way or another. They do lighten the frame between some of the lower level bikes. Assuming the tubing is the same in both, I'd rather have the Pro with carbon stays. the E5 is only available as a frameset of course.


----------



## maui mike (Nov 8, 2004)

*E5 Sworks is LIghter*



JAM66 said:


> Both of these frames use Columbus SLX E5 tubing, whats the the difference between them ? One Lighter?


I have 3 specialized bikes: 2004 Allez Elite, 2005 Sworks E5 and 2005 E5 Team edition with Carbon Seat stays(Allez Pro frame) The Sworks E5 is much lighter but a slightly harsher ride. The E5 Team with Carbon seat stays is 3lbs plus frame but rides much smoother. My Sworks is a 14lbs rig. the Carbon is 17lbs 

My buddy at the lbs goes to the specialized work shop in California. They said that the Sworks frames are lighter than allez counter parts. They may use E5 tubing in both but the Sworks are tuned and honed to be lighter. Thats what sets the sworks apart from the other framesets.


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

maui mike said:


> I have 3 specialized bikes: 2004 Allez Elite, 2005 Sworks E5 and 2005 E5 Team edition with Carbon Seat stays(Allez Pro frame) The Sworks E5 is much lighter but a slightly harsher ride. The E5 Team with Carbon seat stays is 3lbs plus frame but rides much smoother. My Sworks is a 14lbs rig. the Carbon is 17lbs
> 
> My buddy at the lbs goes to the specialized work shop in California. They said that the Sworks frames are lighter than allez counter parts. They may use E5 tubing in both but the Sworks are tuned and honed to be lighter. Thats what sets the sworks apart from the other framesets.


I believe the 2005 E5 "Team" edition you refer to was the 2005 Allez Comp. There was no Allez Pro for 2005, nor was there (to the best of my knowledge) a Team Edition anything -- just SW E5 and then the Allez Comp.


----------



## maui mike (Nov 8, 2004)

critchie said:


> I believe the 2005 E5 "Team" edition you refer to was the 2005 Allez Comp. There was no Allez Pro for 2005, nor was there (to the best of my knowledge) a Team Edition anything -- just SW E5 and then the Allez Comp.


The E5 with carbon that I have was not available retail. these were for team riders. like shop riders. The Frames have no badging as to Model. only says Specialized. They have been so called Team editions. I believe that the 2005 Allez comp did not offer it in red.


----------

